# Anybody else in to distilling.....fuel :)



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

curious if anyone here is in to this craft of making your own fuel..... I've been at it for about 5 years or so and love it! beats store bought any day! If it's done right.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I have done it. I have used molasses, and malt as well as grape wine that didn't turn out spectacular. 

Not super cost effective but the samples we sipped for scientific comparison 3 years after from mason jars with toasted French oak were pretty good, but I ended up using this to make canilla extract to give out during the holidays a year back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> I have done it. I have used molasses, and malt as well as grape wine that didn't turn out spectacular.
> 
> Not super cost effective but the samples we sipped for scientific comparison 3 years after from mason jars with toasted French oak were pretty good, but I ended up using this to make canilla extract to give out during the holidays a year back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool, I'm in love with a pure corn mash. No sugar. Lots of work and nobody has it unless they make it. By far better then ANYTHING out there. Every distiller adds sugar of some sort to help with yield. Especially since prohibition. Aged 1 year and it is knock you boots off spectacular! In my book.

I haven't done a authentic mollases run. Always wanted to, along with REAL brandy. Something special when you put the time in for the final product

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Calling @Ranger0282 ... We've got a thread for ya....

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@GOT14U
I learned from my grandfather who honestly, made C-R-A-P. It was made from what was left over after grinding sugar cane for syrup. The man who helped me later on would roll his eyes at anyone who even hinted at putting sugar in their mash. His exact words were "It ruins the taste" To legally be called "Whisky" it cannot contain sugar. I always wanted to buy a 3 gallon oak barrel for each of my 3 daughters and fill them up, take a wood burner and burn the date, proof etc etc on the top. Besides your ingredients, the quality of water is the biggest factor. I got lucky and have a spring behind my house that is run through a sand and limestone mountain. Got a pic of your set-up? We should take this to PM and exchange a few ideas?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> @GOT14U
> I learned from my grandfather who honestly, made C-R-A-P. It was made from what was left over after grinding sugar cane for syrup. The man who helped me later on would roll his eyes at anyone who even hinted at putting sugar in their mash. His exact words were "It ruins the taste" To legally be called "Whisky" it cannot contain sugar. I always wanted to buy a 3 gallon oak barrel for each of my 3 daughters and fill them up, take a wood burner and burn the date, proof etc etc on the top. Besides your ingredients, the quality of water is the biggest factor. I got lucky and have a spring behind my house that is run through a sand and limestone mountain. Got a pic of your set-up? We should take this to PM and exchange a few ideas?


Look at you..suggesting a private conversation.. Now I don't have to go into the " we do not condone or permit discussion of illegal activity " speech.

I'm so proud  .

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Look at you..suggesting a private conversation.. Now I don't have to go into the " we do not condone or permit discussion of illegal activity " speech.
> 
> I'm so proud  .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Just figured I'd mention this before someone tried to buy some "distilled water" in the thread.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

It's fuel and nothin illegal about fuel....  When I can get on my computer I'll PM yeah Ranger! But here is my setup. Just store bought but I've got some upgrades I've welded up. She's been up in Montana for a bit but is headed back home soon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Not me but a friend had a still like that when we worked in north africa, booz was illegal so we made it, is that called a "column still?" His column was filled with glass marbles.
Used only sugar yeast and water for the mash, tasted like cra* until it was cut 3 to 1 then about 1/2 inch in a tall glass filled up with pepsi, still tasted cra* but was better than nothing.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

*Anybody else in to distilling.....fuel &#128522;*



Fusion said:


> Not me but a friend had a still like that when we worked in north africa, booz was illegal so we made it, is that called a "column still?" His column was filled with glass marbles.
> Used only sugar yeast and water for the mash, tasted like cra* until it was cut 3 to 1 then about 1/2 inch in a tall glass filled up with pepsi, still tasted cra* but was better than nothing.


Yeah a column reflux still is pretty accurate. Your buddy Should have filled the column with copper mesh, it may have helped some. But that recipe is a sugar shine your referring to, it will do the job but it is the worst.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I had made a reflux and packed it with copper scrub pads...just wanted to go back old school. There is something to be said about using a thumper.....


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

*Anybody else in to distilling.....fuel &#128522;*



Ranger0282 said:


> I had made a reflux and packed it with copper scrub pads...just wanted to go back old school. There is something to be said about using a thumper.....


Yes they are....glad to see your thumper isn't a mason jar....lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

